# Datsun 510 diff. question



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

I need a rear end that can handle some ponies. Will a r200 bolt in from the Z car? If it will what years came with LSD? About how much HP can these diffs hold?

Thanks,
Truett


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

Freak Style said:


> I need a rear end that can handle some ponies. Will a r200 bolt in from the Z car? If it will what years came with LSD? About how much HP can these diffs hold?
> 
> Thanks,
> Truett


hey freak, how much horsepower are we talking about here? 300-350? or more. i know the r160 lsd out of the suburas have been known to hold some power. there are a couple guys here in san diego, running built sr20dets on their r160 lsd, and they havnt crapped out yet. but to answer your question, the r200 is fairly common, mostly availible in 280zx, turbo, non-turbo models, 300zx, infinity j30, and the 240sx. the 300zxtt does not have an r200 diff. and yes the r200 will "bolt" right in. the only this is just bending some metal here and there, and basically fabricating a new moustache bar.


----------



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for replying I actually found the answer at ratdat.com. Your right it is basically a bolt in affair. Im in the 300-350 hp range so thats why I opted to go with a bigger diff.

Thanks,
Truett


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

Freak Style said:


> Thanks for replying I actually found the answer at ratdat.com. Your right it is basically a bolt in affair. Im in the 300-350 hp range so thats why I opted to go with a bigger diff.
> 
> Thanks,
> Truett


The R200 can be converted to LSD if you can find the parts, I have been looking at this for my 810 but found that the crossmember i need to use is a little to wide but will bolt on my 510 so i have been told,


----------

